# Drop trap plans?



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

I am still looking for some drop trap plans! I want to make a drop trap, but not sure how to build it? Can someone help me with some plans? My birds know the whistle at feeding time and come fast to it, but now I want to trap train them. I would really appreciate if someone could show me some plans.


----------



## Naunnie (Sep 2, 2009)

I did a search for "pigeon traps" a few days ago. A company called Fourteen Acres has plan and step by step instructions for several different kinds of pigeon traps. Well traps of all kinds really. Hope this helps.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

rackerman said:


> I am still looking for some drop trap plans! I want to make a drop trap, but not sure how to build it? Can someone help me with some plans? My birds know the whistle at feeding time and come fast to it, but now I want to trap train them. I would really appreciate if someone could show me some plans.


the trap I use does not need a plan, I just have doors that open at the bottom, hinge on the top. prop the door open about 4 inches and they drop in the loft but can't fly back out...can close it all the way at night, or open it all the way to let the birds out....it is as simple as that. I have a door in each section. the landing board is all the way across the loft in the front of the loft outside,it serves as a roof to the aviaries below, I can put a settling cage on the landing board in front of the trap doors to teach yb's how to trap in.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Spirit Wings*

Spirit Wings, how do prop your door open? Sorry if I seem stupid....lol


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

I just built a drop trap and don't like it, I am going to to the Bobs. I had them 25 + years ago and they worked great for me then. My birds are afraid to drop down. I spent a good two hours trying to train them.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

*Here is what I use*


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

The upper hole has a fold up landing board, it folds up to keep them from coming back in this way. I split the lower hole into two 3 7/8 x 3 7/8 holes for drop traps, I simply run them out the upper hole, fold the board up, then they have to come in thru the traps!! pretty easy trap training huh? A good friend showed me this. If the birds somehow start getting out thru the traps then add bobs.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Mike, Do you have a pic of the inside I can see?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

no they will and do drop in, most like it more than feeling steel bobs on their backs, they really do trap in quick, here is a pic of what Iam talking about, this is from a memeber's loft, Deejay, he built a great loft.
click the link for a look 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=293116&postcount=127


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Rackerman, I've been following this post and I'm not really sure what kind of drop trap you want to build or to have on your loft...There's a lot of PT members, you can see their trap doors or the way they made it for their birds convenient to trap-in...I would like to see how your loft setup is, in that case we know how big or how you gonna build your trap door...I honestly think, without the bobs is better but if you have some stock birds that are mix with your flock you may want to use the bobs...If you have a time to take a look at my YouTube videos, I have my trap door vids in it and that also gives you some idea how you want to build your trap door entrance...

By the way are you close to Battle Creek?


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Pegasus, I'll try to post a pic of my trap for you and post them here, the birds have traped twice now, but with a lot of help from me. Thanks for responding. I need all the help I can get.....

Oh, I am in Northeast lower Michigan, in the Tawas Area.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks Spirtwings!



spirit wings said:


> no they will and do drop in, most like it more than feeling steel bobs on their backs, they really do trap in quick, here is a pic of what Iam talking about, this is from a memeber's loft, Deejay, he built a great loft.
> click the link for a look
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=293116&postcount=127


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*My drop trap*

I hope the pics' post, heres my drop trap.
The birds only have a little drop to drop back in. I'm wondering if they have enough time to get their wings open? Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Not bad at all...


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks Pegasus!


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

Use a roof flashing. I got one from Home Depot for 4 bux. I used a 3 or 3 1/2 inch for mine. 
Cut it out to fit the birds, point it toward the floor,nail it up and voila`,one trap.
they can see thru it and its a hole they can get thru. Took my birds about 20 minutes.

g/l


----------

